# Sticky  Welders please read



## biggeazy-e

hope you take a minute to read.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn,i better be more careful


----------



## caprice75classic

damn thats some scary shit!


----------



## Southside01

thanks for posting    be more carefull


----------



## FatDaddy53

good heads up


----------



## 713ridaz

wow....


----------



## pinche chico

whoa !!!!!!!!!!!
guess i gotta start reading labels on my shelf,,,thanks for the info,,


----------



## Paul K

:0


----------



## backbumpercaprice

Thanks Homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Wow, didn't know brake cleaner and argon gas were that dangerous. Good looking out.


----------



## 214monte

i was cleaning parts with brake cleaner today hno:


----------



## AndrewH

dang that is weird, not too long ago I used brake cleaner to clean something off and it wouldnt dry fast enough so i lit it on fire... or maybe it was carb cleaner, i dont remember,but i guess maybe we should start paying attention..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

yikes...i quit lol


----------



## stevie d

kinda shit we all should be carefull with ,i know i never read warning labels n shit


----------



## CADDY92480

:0 i never read them labels.....gotta be more careful.........thanks...


----------



## KINGNOS

Good lookin' out... I hope he recovers


----------



## onelifelowrider

damn good lookin out homie that article is real useful to us who weld and r constantly workin on our cars


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 2 2009, 08:16 PM~14654897
> *http://www.brewracingframes.com/id75.htm
> 
> hope you take a minute to read.....
> *


 :0 thanks for that


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow! thanks!


----------



## impala_631

good story,makes u think twice


----------



## ridenlow84

Very good info


----------



## HitemHard78

SCARY


----------



## 63 Pimpala

dang


----------



## charles85

Good to know!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

some real shit there, GOOD POST!


----------



## CHOSEN101

DAMN!! thanks 4 the head up


----------



## Psycho631

damn thats like the most important thing ive ever read


----------



## Mark

very good to know. how ever i never clean of stuff im going to weld with more than sand paper or a grind disk.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14664397
> *very good to know. how ever i never clean of stuff im going to weld with more than sand paper or a grind disk.
> *


x2


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 06:30 PM~14664420
> *x2
> *


x3, ive also welded on galvanized steel thats some pretty harsh fumes too.


----------



## Ked O.P.

:yes: very good info... this will definitely save someone a trip to the hospital or morgue :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 2 2009, 08:16 PM~14654897
> *http://www.brewracingframes.com/id75.htm
> 
> hope you take a minute to read.....
> *


I was like not more bs...but as I read on ,I was like fuck...I had something similar ,but not as extreme....I too was welding on the TIG, and had just cleaned some oiley parts with brake clean...My kidneys and intestines hurt for several days, It's been almost a week and I finally feel good again....Thanx for the info



TTMFT :0


----------



## MRSINDOG

damnnnn thanks for that post i realy need to be more careful big ups bro. :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 3 2009, 07:27 PM~14664397
> *very good to know. how ever i never clean of stuff im going to weld with more than sand paper or a grind disk.
> *


sometime you have to when TIG welding, solvents are an aid.... Carb cleaner is made to burn, so it is not as harsh.....


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Aug 3 2009, 09:05 PM~14664761
> *x3, ive also welded on galvanized steel thats some pretty harsh fumes too.
> *



Galvanized fumes are poisonous.

Good article, makes me think twice.


----------



## MR ALOHA64

hno: YIKES!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by MR ALOHA64_@Aug 3 2009, 10:10 PM~14667392
> *hno: YIKES!!!
> *


where you from?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14654897
> *http://www.brewracingframes.com/id75.htm
> 
> hope you take a minute to read.....
> *


damn that sucked


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 4 2009, 12:53 AM~14667142
> *Galvanized fumes are poisonous.
> 
> Good article, makes me think twice.
> *


ive welded galvanized quite a few times.......


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 4 2009, 02:23 AM~14668608
> *where you from?
> *



808 1S HAWAII....FOOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

WOW. i have used brake cleaner when tig welding alot in the past. 


not anymore!


----------



## alex75

hno: 

thats some scary shit.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 3 2009, 06:05 PM~14662811
> *some real shit there, GOOD POST!
> *



X2 :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy

THATS GOING TO MAKE ME READ ALL THE LABELS NOW :wow: 

THAT SHIT AINT NO JOKE


----------



## excalibur

this needs to be pinned at the top. makes us all realize how careless we can be.


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 10:25 AM~14670079
> *ive welded galvanized quite a few times.......
> *



Me too, I just try not to breathe the fumes, I weld then vacate the area. :ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 7 2009, 11:27 AM~14701794
> *Me too, I just try not to breathe the fumes, I weld then vacate the area.  :ugh:
> *


i hold my breath till i get wooosey :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs

Good info...its better to be safe then sorry...now i will start paying more attention to warning labels.


----------



## lowandslow64

crazy shit thanks for the warning!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

god damn thanks. no wonder they are makin alot of these chemicals a lot weaker.


----------



## knight time

Wow thats crazy....I use break parts cleaner all the time....You may have just saved a few lifes with this topic...Good looking out... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0 :uh: :ugh:  hno: :wow: :nosad: :420: thanks for the important info homie thats crazy shit


----------



## L0_RYDER69

this might be common knowledge or maybe not. thrownin it out there anyway.

an old method of finding leaks in r-12 a/c systems was to take a lighter & run it along the a/c lines, when the flame turns green uve found ur leak.
until they figured out when you burn r-12 it turns into that toxic gas known as phosgene.
just another reason theyre retrofitting r-12 to 134a.


----------



## TYTE9D

Damn, good lookin on the post.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

:0


----------



## toxxin99

yes! just take the extra time and wire brush it! fumes kill people.


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

:wow:


----------



## ______________

GOOD THING "CHUY" MY WELDER DON'T KNOW HOW TO READ ENGLISH! 

:biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

don't weld on galvanized pipe without respirator, the fumes will destroy yo lungs.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i was just thinking about this topic the other day...


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## lninjo

:wow:


----------



## wayne64ss

what if the can of brake clean doesn't say shit about being dangerous to burn?!

I got that Napa shit, and read it but it doesn't say anything about being dangerous to burn other than the usual "Don't spray up your nose, in your eyes, or throw in a fire"


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 11 2010, 08:50 PM~16586540
> *don't weld on galvanized pipe without respirator, the fumes will destroy yo lungs.
> *


fucking zink! heavy metal poisoning is awefull.


----------



## biggeazy-e

bumpity


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

good to know never read them lables


----------



## MotownScandal

actually brake and parts cleaner itself is poisonous. I only use the non-chlorinated cans anymore. still not great to breathe but much less harmful :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

good info


----------



## Sin Sixty

damn... I love brake clean too.


----------



## bedslead

ttt thanks!


----------



## 94pimplac

:0


----------



## CANUHOP

Scary shit! I use brake cleaner all the time at work to clean up steel. No more of that, better safe than sorry...good info.


----------



## biggeazy-e

ttt just in case


----------



## NINJA

Glad this got brought TTT again, maybe the mods can make this a sticky?????


----------



## KingDavid

Sticky for sure! I use brake cleen on cars all day at work. I work at a transmission shop and thats all we use cause it doesnt leave a residue after it dries. We use it to clean parts for assembly, Undersides of cars, and prep for welding. But fuck that shit.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

ive never used a solvent to clean a weld i grind till its shiny..


----------



## Hydros

not sure if it was mentioned, but I am thinking if the same can happen if you spill any on a hot exhaust


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

i use brake cleaner by the cases,... and still will.20 yrs no accidents...user error?? just saaayiiing


----------



## lone star

I dont think its using brake cleaner thats the problem. Its brake cleaner plus welding that creates the problem. The problem is ignorance. I mean really, you think fiberglass dust finds its way out of your lungs? No. You think your vision will magically come back after 20yrs of welding. No. Part of life. Chose your ride wisely cuz you only get 1 ticket!


----------



## down79

good info ..thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> i use brake cleaner by the cases,... and still will.20 yrs no accidents...user error?? just saaayiiing


Your not included in this topic...it says welders please read...Jus sayin"














Naw just playa chip......


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

hahahahaha


----------



## bigjake281

Yea brake clean plus high heat and argon equals mustard gas. I learned that the hard way about a year ago


----------



## no games 62 63

WOW,IT'S AMAZING HOW WE ALL TAKE SO MANY RISKS WITHOUT THINKING,LIFE IS FRAGILE AND WE NEED TO REMEMBER THAT.GOOD WARNING POST..


----------



## NFA Fabrication

This happened to me a few years back. I was TIG welding something that had to be very pretty, and was holding my breath to keep steady. I had cleaned the part with brake clean just as the story from the OP. I took a deep breath at the end of the bead not realizing I was engulfed in toxic smoke, and passed out crashing into a shelving unit and knocking it over. I was in the shop by myself too, which could have made the bad situation worse! I woke up on the floor trying to figure out what the hell happened. I had a clue as the smoke it created had a very distinctive smell. After reading up on it, I found out just what the OP's post brought up. This is VERY real people! Scary stuff!


----------



## MR.59

damn


----------



## Curtis Fisher

They teach us that in welding class and auto school


----------



## 93flee

Alrite now ....y'all scarn a pimp that ish is wild


----------



## SERIOUS

wayne64ss said:


> what if the can of brake clean doesn't say shit about being dangerous to burn?!
> 
> I got that Napa shit, and read it but it doesn't say anything about being dangerous to burn other than the usual "Don't spray up your nose, in your eyes, or throw in a fire"



I decided to take a short little welding class they offered through my job.. Even though I've been welding for years.. They focus on saftey alot. Mainly being aware of dangerous fumes and gases.. There are quite a few common chemicals that react with argon gas.. Its not just heat but the combination of the heat and argon.. Might be benficial if you have the opportunity to take a class or at least pick up some books even if you've been welding for some time.. Info like that can save your life


----------



## SERIOUS

Hydros said:


> not sure if it was mentioned, but I am thinking if the same can happen if you spill any on a hot exhaust


Its not just the heat.. Its chemical+argon+heat = phosgene


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

GOOD INFO--I MYSELF HAVE BEEN CARELESS FROM TIME TO TIME..GOOD TO NOW KNOW:thumbsup:


----------



## BillyBLVD

Good looking out homez.. i feel bad for dude it happened to..


----------



## MODELA30

WELL TO BE HONEST YOU SHOULD NEVER CLEAN UP METAL BEFORE WELDING WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN SANDBLASTING OR GRINDING IT CLEAN. YOU MUST REMOVE ALL PAINT AND NEVER USE A CLEANER OF ANY SORT ON METAL THAT YOU ARE GOING TO MIG,TIG OR ARC WELD. Knuck From Indiana.


----------



## OTR

I am glad I read this story. I just bought a welder and in the process of learning to use it.


----------



## DRUID

Yeah I usually just grind the piece down.... What does everyone else use thats safe?


----------



## paxbiltcustomz1

That's the safest method.


----------



## 1964rag

TTT


----------



## jesseosuna

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Good Info I always tie a Rag under my Welding Helmet it's a filter almost it helps. 

Some would should start a Safety Post


----------



## BillyBLVD

Juss wearing a rag on your face may keep the smoke from turning the inside of your nose black but it is NOT a filter. The toxic particals juss pass right thru. I am a fulltime structual steel/aluminum welder so we go over a lot of safety topics about filters and types of filters. Wearing a bandana or rag wont stop the phosgene gas. My suggestion to every welder is to juss wire wheel your matertial. The make a wide variety for different jobs. And if you dont have a grinder cuz they are pricey. they have ones for power drills also. Keep welding compas!! Hope the info helps a Lil bit!


----------



## biggeazy-e

uploaded a pic of the article, seems the original link is no longer good


----------



## CADILLACJON

Good Info. I never knew this. Thanks!


----------



## not stock hydros

I want to read it I'm a welder! Old link won't work for me.


----------



## MTZ6484

DAMMIT MAN..... NOW I KNOW!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Here's a pic of the original article.


----------



## ESE PUERTA

TTT


----------



## mother$hip89

thanks man, one less thing to almost get killed by


----------



## patwhac

Aw damn I was just using brake cleaner this weekend to clean stainless exhaust tubing before TIG welding, I'll never do that shit again!


----------

